# PDF to Mobi conversion



## ElAguila

I am not sure if this is the correct forum but it seemed to be. I have some old manuals that I can put on my kindle 2. Unfortunately the font on some of them are too small and since the kindle can't change the pdf font I am left with converting them to another format. I have a program called calibre that does a good job of converting them to mobi. One thing it does though is loose the paragraph formatting. It would be easier to read if I could put a line break or indent at the beginning of each paragraph. Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If you have a PC, you might try MobiPocket Creator Professional. I think it does a decent job converting PDF to mobi. . . . .I've not used Calibre so I can't directly compare, but I've been happy with the results.

http://www.mobipocket.com/en/downloadSoft/ProductDetailsCreator.asp


----------



## ElAguila

I will give a try and see what happens.


----------



## LindaW

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you have a PC, you might try MobiPocket Creator Professional. I think it does a decent job converting PDF to mobi. . . . .I've not used Calibre so I can't directly compare, but I've been happy with the results.
> 
> http://www.mobipocket.com/en/downloadSoft/ProductDetailsCreator.asp


I love MobiPocket Creator. I tried Calibre and just found it way too confusing.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've tried a number of programs over the time I've had the Kindle, and the Amazon conversion may give marginally better results, but it may be my impagination. It's certainly the easiest way to get a PDF to the Amazon.

The way I generally end up using is to convert it to HTML or DOC with a Windows program I bought several months ago, and do some editing. Major pain, but it ends up looking just as I want it to.


Mike


----------



## ElAguila

I tried the mobipocket creator. I installed the home user version but it didn't have an option to open pdf files. I removed it and then installed the publisher version. When I try to import a pdf file I get an error message that says Import Failed.


----------



## SusanCassidy

Is the file password protected?  I don't think Mobipocket Creator will handle that.


----------



## Jaasy

Using Calibre, when you go into "convert ebook", you should be able to do some things to help out on the format by using "look & feel", "page setup", and "structure detection"...

I have been successful in removing headers and footers...


----------



## cagnes

shalamerylei said:


> There are many free tool converting PDF to mobi for kindle,like Claibre. my question is how to convert mobi to PDF for my iPad reading ? I find a tool called iStonsoft MOBI to PDF converter, I don't know if it can help me read mobi on my ipad. anyone who can make some suggestion?


I believe that calibre has a mobi to PDF option, but I've never tried it. You could download the kindle app for ipad & then you should be able to read a mobi file.


----------



## maciejnowak

Calibre is great, thanks for help


----------

